# Emporis-towers data number in world's metros



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

number of towers and highrises in world's metro areas by *Emporis*
watch the metro population :
number of towers *per capita in metro*

Emporis world map data 

*1-Hong Kong*

Population
6,943,600 in city 
Number of high-rise buildings
7,880 high-rise buildings (all status types)

*2-Singapore*
Population
4,351,400 in city 
Number of high-rise buildings
4,017 high-rise buildings (all status types)

*3-Tel Aviv Metro Area*

Population
1,176,700 

Number of skyscrapers
882 (all status types) 

*New York-Newark-Bridgeport Metro Area*
Population
21,903,623 

Number of skyscrapers
6,876 (all status types) 
*
Tokyo Metropolitan Area*
Population
33,708,200 

Number of skyscrapers
3,797 (all status types) 

*Seoul Metro Area*
Population
20,982,273 

Number of skyscrapers
3,002 (all status types) 

*Chicago-Naperville-Michigan City Metro Area*
Population
9,661,840 

Number of skyscrapers
1,717 (all status types) 


*Shanghai Metro Area*
Population
13,053,754 

Number of skyscrapers
907 (all status types) 

*São Paulo Metro Area*
Population
18,390,777 

Number of skyscrapers
5,076 (all status types) 

*Toronto Census Metropolitan Area*
Population
5,101,600 

Number of skyscrapers
2,522 (all status types) 


*Kuala Lumpur Metro Area*
Population
?

Number of skyscrapers
713 (all status types) 


*Sydney Metro Area*
Population
4,201,500 in city 

Number of skyscrapers
1,365 (all status types) 

*Moscow Metro Area*
Population
11,890,100 

Number of skyscrapers
818 (all status types) 

*Istanbul Metro Area*
Population
12,673,969 

Number of skyscrapers
2,427 (all status types) 

*London Metro Area*
Population
11,850,000 

Number of skyscrapers
1,914 (all status types) 

*Buenos Aires Metro Area*
Population
12,911,456 

Number of skyscrapers
1,710 (all status types)

* Dubai Metro Area*
Population
1,510,000 

Number of skyscrapers
894 (all status types) 

*Los Angeles-Long Beach-Riverside Metro Area*
Population
17,629,607 

Number of skyscrapers
848 (all status types) 


*Mumbai Metro Area*
Population
16,368,084 

Number of skyscrapers
911 (all status types) 

*Rio de Janeiro Metro Area*
Population
11,121,303 

Number of skyscrapers
2,691 (all status types) 

*Beijing*

Population
7,746,519 in city 
Number of high-rise buildings
891 high-rise buildings 



*Mexico City Metro Area*
Population
19,231,829 

Number of skyscrapers
962 (all status types) 

*Paris Metro Area*
Population
11,174,743 

Number of skyscrapers
556 (all status types) 

*Frankfurt Rhein-Main Area*
Population
4,215,055 

Number of skyscrapers
563 (all status types) 

*Warsaw Metro Area*
Population
2,269,000 

Number of skyscrapers
309 (all status types) 

*Bangkok Metro Area*
Population
10,748,445 

Number of skyscrapers
917 (all status types) 

*Melbourne*

Population
3,559,700 in city 
Number of high-rise buildings
647 high-rise buildings 

*Panama City Metro Area*
Population
1,100,000 

Number of skyscrapers
357 (all status types) 

*Houston-Baytown-Huntsville Metro Area*
Population
5,380,661 

Number of skyscrapers
437 (all status types)

*Jakarta Metro Area*
Population
12,804,730 

Number of skyscrapers
373 (all status types) 

*Osaka-Kobe Metro Area*

Population
14,287,199 

Number of skyscrapers
1,054 (all status types) 

*Greater Vancouver Regional District*Population
2,200,000 

Number of skyscrapers
965 (all status types) 

*Miami-Fort Lauderdale-Miami Beach Metro Area*

Population
5,422,200 

Number of skyscrapers
1,424 (all status types) 

*Boston-Worcester-Manchester Metro Area*
Population
5,804,816 

Number of skyscrapers
454 (all status types) 

*Rotterdam Metro Area*
Population
1,600,000 

Number of skyscrapers
479 (all status types)


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

1. Why include all status types (ie. Vision, Demolished, On Hold?)
2. Highrise numbers for Asian cities and probably South American cities are severely undercounted.
3. Where is Vancouver?

There are probably 1000 skyscrapers here for Shanghai, although it is less than 1/20th of the city.


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Skybean said:


> 1. Why include all status types (ie. Vision, Demolished, On Hold?)
> 2. Highrise numbers for Asian cities and probably South American cities are severely undercounted.
> 3. Where is Vancouver?


1.it doesn't includes visionary or demolished one,perhaps U.C or approved, open the link of Emporis and count each city.

2. yes , and also for middle eastern ones aswell......

3.at the bottom


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

oh another one...

hebrewtext, those numbers means not real number of highrises, but number of entered highrises into emporis database. it is just few percents of all highrises. may be hong kong and new york are somehow accurate, but other cities are very far away from completion. san paulo 5000->50000, beijing 900->25000 (or 27000 don't remember exactly), shanghai 800->37000, moscow 800->20000


----------



## cjav (Jun 24, 2006)

I wonder what they all include in Rotterdam metropolitan area.. 1.6million.. most tall buildings are in rottedam itself wich only has 600.000 people... the rest isnt rotterdam they are seperate cities with their own history and local city centers resources and culture.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Emporis is notoriously inaccurate when it comes to these comparisons.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

1.: New York is Wrong, not 6800 Skyscrapers, only 6029.
2.: The Number includes Status Types like "On Hold", "Never Build" etc..
But the Number is not wrong because of this!! This are all building beginning at 12F. An Highrisebuilding can begin at 8-10F. so I think the number is to small!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Emporis is not a source you can count on - I once checked it for several cities I know and some numbers are far from correct - floors, number of towers in city, hight etc. I think it's just what people enter there and not accurated, sorry.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Year, it is a totally bizzare list. Sydney 1365 skyscrapers. Sure. Try and count that out. Sydney has quite a few talls in the city center, and a couple of other neighbourhoods have a small cluster but the rest of the metro is pretty flat. Unless they consider anything over 4 stories a skyscraper I simply can't believe this figure.

At the same time it lists Frankfurt's metro area with about the same population but only 500 or so towers. Frankfurt clearly has more apartment towers than Sydney!


----------



## Orfeo (Oct 26, 2003)

^
The database may not be as current for Frankfurt as it is for Sydney, plus the figure of 1,300 seems to include cancelled/demolished/approved/proposed/UC. Still the figure for Sydney is above 1,000 on buildings which are above 35m.

Sydney (CBD) - 832
North Sydney - 110
Parramata - 34
Saint Leonards - 32
Chatswood - 25
Bondi Junction - 23
Rockdale - 14
Homebush Bay - 12

Total - 1,082


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm not seeing much order in the listing. Isn't the list supposed be based on which metros have the most highrises per capita?


----------



## Un known (Feb 7, 2006)

Emporis is extremely inaccurate with its numbers. Also commieblocks are not included mostly while they represent a huge proportion of high rises worldwide. This especially affects China, Russia and some other countries. I think Hong Kong would have about 30000 high rises in reality. Some cities have most of their buildings in the database but they are usually small ones. 
The list shows the total numbers and not the per capita figures. Things like vision and never built are also counted. Dubai has about 200 completed but the list shows 900.


----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

emporis out dated


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

907 highrises in Shanghai metro area? :lol:
That's a rediculous list. End of story.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Many city in Paris metro have more than 10 highrises .
*Boulogne Billancourt* in Emporis have 0 high-rise building but this city has more than 2 highrises.

















*Malakoff* in Emporis has 0 high-rise building but this town has more than 5 high-rises building.

In Emporis *Creteil* has only 2 high-rise buildings








Etc..

Many towns with high-rise buildings are forgotten.


----------



## mad_nick (May 13, 2004)

ZZ-II said:


> 1.: New York is Wrong, not 6800 Skyscrapers, only 6029.


6029 is the number of highrises (according to Emporis) within city proper, 6876 is the total for the metro area. It includes about 800 in the suburbs.
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/me/?id=100029


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 1, 2005)

Here some data for HK.
According to government statistics, there are totally 39,000 private buildings in HK. Even if we count half of these buildings to be highrise (35m+), which is a conservative guess, there are already 19,500 highrise buildings. Not to mention those few thousand public housings which are mostly highrise.


----------



## sogod (Jul 12, 2004)

OK, so all you whiners, where do you get YOUR stats from? Its easy to say something is wrong without any evidence to back it up. (I am not saying they dont make mistakes, but come on, this is a company thats in the business of information. And you all are just some random people on the internet. Who are you gonna believe?)


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

sogod said:


> OK, so all you whiners, where do you get YOUR stats from? Its easy to say something is wrong without any evidence to back it up. (I am not saying they dont make mistakes, but come on, this is a company thats in the business of information. And you all are just some random people on the internet. Who are you gonna believe?)


Many of us were members of this "company" when it was a free service/community not too unsimilar to SSC or SSP. We know how they count buildings. Their methods are not accurate in the slightest.


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

sogod said:


> OK, so all you whiners, where do you get YOUR stats from? Its easy to say something is wrong without any evidence to back it up. (I am not saying they dont make mistakes, but come on, this is a company thats in the business of information. And you all are just some random people on the internet. Who are you gonna believe?)


They are submitted from people from the cities they are from and so they don't have all the knowledge on the cities either. These information is based on normal people like us forumers who has the time and money to join up in Emporis. I know my city, Boston, are also missing some high-rises like the BU dorms near the MassPike and a bunch of high-rises located in Longwood. It is also missing many proposals like the Suffolk Univ. 31 story dorm tower. The reason is the local editors who had not updated the city. So in other words, emporis is just a site where a bunch of random people submit informations and it just that not every tower has been submitted yet.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Emporis is a starting point. The most reliable numbers should come from the local government who keeps track of the buildings. However, it might be very difficult to get such a building profile due to information restrictions.


----------



## livni (Mar 11, 2006)

shanghai has over 3500 towers right now and will reach 5000,
its hard to even know who is building what, as it looks I dont think even chinese officials know everything.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

sogod said:


> OK, so all you whiners, where do you get YOUR stats from? Its easy to say something is wrong without any evidence to back it up. (I am not saying they dont make mistakes, but come on, this is a company thats in the business of information. And you all are just some random people on the internet. Who are you gonna believe?)


I totally disagree. 

Skepticism is healthy. It's important to try to understand the weaknesses of any source of information, and to know that "experts" are fallible. Everyone should have a BS meter. A skeptic or critic doesn't need to be a bigger expert than the author in a global sense. 

Actually, it's easy to know more than an expert in a given area. Experts might know a lot about the overall world, but little about a particular corner of it. A regular individual on this board might not be an expert in a world sense, but he can know that a group of high-rises near his office belongs on the list but isn't there. 

Emporis relies on a lot of reports by many people. And they send out questions, such as the set my firm received about our buildings, which I filled out. Their weakness is that their information gathering varies from city to city, and depending on whether firms answer their questions. When locals say they're undercounted, I don't believe them either but I realize they might be right. 

(Since this is SSC, I know I'll be accused of saying this because Seattle doesn't rank high. So, to avoid that discussion, I hereby acknowledge that Seattle shouldn't rank high because it has fewer high-rises than many other cities, and fewer high-rises per capita.)


----------



## MexAmericanMoose (Nov 19, 2005)

emporis is not a reliable source, imo


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

One thing I'd like to say is that you can't just use Emporis as a reference on this stuff. It's not at all accurate and reliable. We just don't trust the source anymore.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Keep in mind, it is incredibly difficult to count every building over 35m in a metropolitan area. And I really mean incredibly difficult. In a city like Sydney, this wouldn't be as hard. Most of the buildings over 35 meters are in clusters in a handful of places around the metro.

But for European and Asian cities, this would mean visiting every single town in the metropolitan area and counting. In Frankfurt, we have apartment towers in every corner of the metro, even in the country or non urban parts. It would take forever to visit the entire region.

I have lived in Frankfurt for over 6 years now, and get around a damn lot, but there is no way I have seen all of the Rhein Main metropolitan area, not even close - let alone doing so and counting every building over 35m.


----------

